# Sticky  Pontiac Tune-Up Specs 1955-70



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Purchased a 1970 Tune-up Guide for both cars and trucks. Neat little handy booklet. Here are the specs related to Pontiac which spans the 1955-1970 models.

Just click on each of the 5 documents to see any of them, then you can expand those for easier viewing.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jim Thanks for posting these charts
Very helpful


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

More great info! Thanks Jim and keep it coming.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

'068 cam in mine (MT) idling at 650 sounds frighteningly awesome! Such a unique Pontiac sound.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

integrity6987 said:


> '068 cam in mine (MT) idling at 650 sounds frighteningly awesome! Such a unique Pontiac sound.


Classic Pontiac Sound! Awesome, and should give anyone second thoughts when they pull up on you at a red light and consider giving you a run.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

More *Idle settings* - How To. This is for the 6-cyl, but still gives you an idea of the process that can be used on 8-cyl cars.

Click on the picture to size it up if needed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> Purchased a 1970 Tune-up Guide for both cars and trucks. Neat little handy booklet. Here are the specs related to Pontiac which spans the 1955-1970 models.
> 
> Just click on each of the 5 documents to see any of them, then you can expand those for easier viewing.
> 
> ...


*GM DOCUMENT - ADJUSTING PRE-1971 CARS FOR UNLEADED GASOLINE

















*


----------

